
Show HN: jurl – Fast and simple URL parsing for Java - amzans
https://github.com/anthonynsimon/jurl
======
dwilkns
It's nice to see a modern alternative for URL parsing, specially as the
java.net.URL equals does not work as expected and the java.net.URI is
outdated.

By the way, I took a look at your test cases and you seem to test for some
crazy edge cases, like Chinese characters in the host part of the URL and even
smileys. Are these valid URLs in general?

~~~
amzans
As I understand it, they are ok, but it depends on the point at which you
process the IDN (ToASCII and ToUnicode), this is specified in RFC 3490
([https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3490](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3490)).

